# Directv Tivo updates in 2008



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Directv and Tivo has announced new updates to existing Directv Tivo customers (including Deleted Programs folder) . See link below:

http://customerinfo.directv.com/s/r...0407402d&CMP=EMC-MQ-OM&ATT=120-4H-070809final

How many years did it take? 

Better late than never!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Yup mentioned in this lengthy thread.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=360884
And in here. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=361919

Good news nonetheless.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Yep Directv has terrible links, waaaaay to long, but like you said good news.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

It was good news when the Zipper came out! :-D Thanks again Gunny and friends.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

May be good for some but no MRV and the code has been removed (as has been reported). I don't find this good news.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah lack of MRV, which is my most used feature, is a deal breaker for me. I don't need HME.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

The press release also said "In addition, DIRECTV and TiVo will continue to explore ways to bring future enhancements to DIRECTV customers with TiVo receivers." What are they referring to? MRV? HMO?

Question: why is Directv and Tivo updating a product they no longer offer? Out of the goodness of their hearts?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

2008? I plan to upgrade TV long before then and getting rid of Direct TV is a possibility. I need HD recording. Unless that is part of the package with TiVo, I'm likely gone. Wish they'd done this a few years ago.

And, like Snickerrrrs says...why?


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

justapixel said:


> 2008? I plan to upgrade TV long before then and getting rid of Direct TV is a possibility. I need HD recording. Unless that is part of the package with TiVo, I'm likely gone. Wish they'd done this a few years ago.
> 
> And, like Snickerrrrs says...why?


Same here!

The deal killer is no _*MRV*_.

So to DirecTV I say, _*"TOO LITTLE, TOO LATE!"*_


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

snickerrrrs said:


> The press release also said "In addition, DIRECTV and TiVo will continue to explore ways to bring future enhancements to DIRECTV customers with TiVo receivers." What are they referring to? MRV? HMO?


Who knows - but I seriously doubt it - and look how long it took them just to get these 3 "enhancements" out....

Sorry but I've had these plus MRV for a long time now.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

So nobody is talking about this?

Sounds like they are adding online scheduling and the recently deleted folder. Any other new features?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Overlap protection - another feature standalones have had since version 7.

It's not news in the sense that we've known it was coming for months. What we don't know is when it will show up. My guess is not until April, at least.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

stevel said:


> Overlap protection - another feature standalones have had since version 7.
> 
> It's not news in the sense that we've known it was coming for months. What we don't know is when it will show up. My guess is not until April, at least.


April perhaps but what year


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I say this whenever there are updates to the dtivo. If I could be allowed to increase my dvr fee to what standalone owners pay and have all of the features standalone owners have, I would do it, gladly.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> I say this whenever there are updates to the dtivo. If I could be allowed to increase my dvr fee to what standalone owners pay and have all of the features standalone owners have, I would do it, gladly.


But only if I can leave my 'features' where they are and keep paying the same monthly fee. Undelete doesn't interest me, as the current 'are you sure' screen is enough to keep me from accidentally deleting a program. Overlap protection also isn't a interesting feature. The only one I have any interest in is Online Scheduling.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

1/17 for remote booking i think


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> I say this whenever there are updates to the dtivo. If I could be allowed to increase my dvr fee to what standalone owners pay and have all of the features standalone owners have, I would do it, gladly.


No need to raise the dvr fee. I'd be willing to do it at the current rate. 

Seriously, though, I agree with you, so long as it is still one flat charge per month (one dvr fee for all dvr's on the account).


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

+1

For me to ever consider DTV... they would need to get a HD Tivo in their lineup and since that's never gonna happen....

I'll stick with....

S2 SA Tivo and Dish Now (for satellite)
S3 and THD (for OTA HD)

Too bad for Directv... since I loved my DTV Tivos. However, the fees and the treatment of their customers drove me away.



tbeckner said:


> Same here!
> 
> The deal killer is no _*MRV*_.
> 
> So to DirecTV I say, _*"TOO LITTLE, TOO LATE!"*_


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

snickerrrrs said:


> Question: why is Directv and Tivo updating a product they no longer offer? Out of the goodness of their hearts?





justapixel said:


> And, like Snickerrrrs says...why?


Why, indeed.

Here we are, months later and it still makes no sense.

Not that I'm fussin' or anything, but it's *is* quite perplexing.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

_the El Segundo mystery continues:_

If directv is adding features to a deprecated platform simply out of the goodness of their hearts, why have we never seen an feature-adding update for the UTV?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Because nobody is developing software for the UTV paltform at all, where the Series 2 TiVo platform is, the DirecTV TiVo a kind of version of, not so hard to develop for.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

newsposter said:


> 1/17 for remote booking i think


That's for the HR20/21. The HR10 upgrade is a couple months behind it, I believe.


----------



## Irishsox1 (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a SD-40 for a second room and I can't wait for the remote booking. One person put 1/17 for that, does anyone know anymore info on this?

Also, it does seem odd that D* would update the software. I fear that the update will have some super virus that will melt the board and I will then HAVE to get their DVR. Oh the humanity!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Read my post above yours - the HR10 applies to all TiVo software powered boxes. And no, it WON'T have some "super virus"!!!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Irishsox1 said:


> I have a SD-40 for a second room and I can't wait for the remote booking. One person put 1/17 for that, does anyone know anymore info on this?
> 
> Also, it does seem odd that D* would update the software. I fear that the update will have some super virus that will melt the board and I will then HAVE to get their DVR. Oh the humanity!


I'd highly recommend you leave your phone line disconnected until you read on this board that the release is bug-free. The last few releases that Directv pushed out were full of problems. Nothing they have done lately has been as stable as 6.2a.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Do not expect anything in January for the DTiVos. Any 1/17 date you may have seen is for the HR20/HR21 for some different features, though I have some doubts it will be quite that soon.

As best as I can tell, DirecTV is not going to run an external beta for the new DTiVo features, so the suggestion to leave your phone line disconnected is not unreasonable.


----------



## kb7sei (Oct 4, 2001)

Dkerr24 said:


> I'd highly recommend you leave your phone line disconnected until you read on this board that the release is bug-free. The last few releases that Directv pushed out were full of problems. Nothing they have done lately has been as stable as 6.2a.


That's exactly why I haven't upgraded. I'm still on 4.0.1b because of issues with the newer versions, though it sounds like 6.2a works well and I have the slices around here somewhere for it. I might upgrade to that version just to get the DST fix (I think it's in that one) though it's cosmetic and I don't use the clock display on the TiVo banner much.

And I certainly won't upgrade to a version with MRV stripped out. MRV is a killer app at my house and my wife would put my head on a pike if she lost it. One does NOT mess with a pregnant woman's TiVo!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Boy, I miss MRV on DirecTiVo's. SOOOOO FAST. My standalones are WAY slower...


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> Boy, I miss MRV on DirecTiVo's. SOOOOO FAST. My standalones are WAY slower...


I have that feature... it is awesome, especially over a wired USB to ethernet connection.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

kb7sei said:


> I might upgrade to that version just to get the DST fix (I think it's in that one) though it's cosmetic and I don't use the clock display on the TiVo banner much.


The DST fix is only mostly cosmetic. Any manual recordings that you make during DST will be off by an hour causing you to possibly miss all or part of the program that you are trying to record. I don't use manual record very often, but when I do, I guarantee that I wouldn't remember to adjust the start and stop time by an hour.

Also, any manual recording, of an hour or less, that you make without the DST fix will most likely have the wrong name associated with it in your Now Playing list.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

The dst fix may be mostly cosmetic, but it wasn't the only fix in 6.2a. 

There was a guide data fix, and one other thing that I can't remember. But, since 6.2a is just as solid as 6.2, +dst fix+guide data fix+ something else fixed, I'd strongly consider going with 6.2a.


----------



## jesseb (Feb 21, 2006)

I feel real stupid but what is MRV? So has the update been pushed yet because i havent noticed anything new.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

MRV is Multi-Room Viewing. That is NOT coming in an update. People who "hacked" DTiVo boxes could enable it prior to 6.3.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

My 10-250 goes out to TV's in 2 different rooms and I don't think I have MRV.
So what's the difference?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

MRV lets you move recordings between Tivos.
great for dealing with recording conflicts. 
I use the Tivo in the bedroom to record shows that I can't record in the living room. Then I can watch the show in the living room.


----------



## kb7sei (Oct 4, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> The DST fix is only mostly cosmetic. Any manual recordings that you make during DST will be off by an hour causing you to possibly miss all or part of the program that you are trying to record. I don't use manual record very often, but when I do, I guarantee that I wouldn't remember to adjust the start and stop time by an hour.
> 
> Also, any manual recording, of an hour or less, that you make without the DST fix will most likely have the wrong name associated with it in your Now Playing list.


Yeah, I know. I don't think I've ever used a manual recording though, so it doesn't bother me. I'll either update them or replace them before too long. I don't want to mess with them until I decide for sure though. The other mentioned guide data bug never seemed to bother me. While all the 6.x units were crashing, my 4.x units worked flawlessly. I guess it just depends on how you use them.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

kb7sei said:


> I guess it just depends on how you use them.


Yep, it does. For a while there, the only way to record new Law and Order: CI episodes reliably was a recurring manual recording. USA network is notorious for supplying bad guide data.

Also, several times I've wanted to record things that were wrong in the guide. A rebroadcast of the CMA awards show comes to mind. I'm surprised that you've NEVER needed the use of a manual recording.


----------



## scottghall (Jun 11, 2004)

jesseb said:


> I feel real stupid but what is MRV? So has the update been pushed yet because i havent noticed anything new.





stevel said:


> MRV is Multi-Room Viewing. That is NOT coming in an update. People who "hacked" DTiVo boxes could enable it prior to 6.3.


And how does that work? Can a box in one room call up saved programs or live feeds from a TiVo in another room? I too would be curious what this MTV thing is and how I would use it.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

scottghall said:


> And how does that work? Can a box in one room call up saved programs or live feeds from a TiVo in another room? I too would be curious what this MTV thing is and how I would use it.


Multi-Room Viewing allows you to copy saved programs from a remote TiVo to the TiVo you are currently watching.

You can then watch those programs while they transfer, or just wait until they finish transferring. The other TiVos in your house simply appear as special folders at the bottom of your Now Playing list. If you select that folder, you see all the folders on the remote TiVo.

Now MRV does have some limitations, but it's quite useful:
* You can't copy a program while the remote unit is still recording it.
* You can't delete programs on the remote TiVo.
* You can only pull programs from remote TiVos to the TiVo you're currently watching; you can't push programs to a remote TiVo.
* You have to make a copy on the local TiVo, you can't just get the video streamed.
* If your network is too slow you might end up watching the show faster than it is being transferred and have to pause for a bit until more transfers.
* If the show isn't currently in the guide data of the local TiVo, the transferred show won't get sorted into a folder.
* And, at least for standalone units, some content is flagged with restrictive enough copy protection that it is not allowed to be copied via MRV.


I have my DirecTiVos hacked with MRV enabled and, with a little pre-planning, if I have a 3 or 4 way conflict for a given timeslot the Season Pass for the 3rd and 4th programs are on my bedroom TiVo, so between the 2 TiVos I get all the shows. But I can watch anything from the bedroom or the living room. (I just have to remember to eventually delete the show from both after I'm done watching)


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

snickerrrrs said:


> Directv and Tivo has announced new updates to existing Directv Tivo customers (including Deleted Programs folder) . See link below:
> 
> http://customerinfo.directv.com/s/r...0407402d&CMP=EMC-MQ-OM&ATT=120-4H-070809final
> 
> ...


Bump.

Whatever the big deal in this software update is, has anyone heard anything about it? I know the initial reaction on these forums will be to insult DirecTV, but I'm looking to find out real information, not that kind of opinion.

I'm sure the answer is likely to be "no, there isn't any", but I thought I'd take a stab at it, since I don't visit these forums near as much as I used to.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There is no new information available on this. As best as I can tell, there is no external beta test for the new features. The press release said "early 2008", but that could mean June 31


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

stevel said:


> There is no new information available on this. As best as I can tell, there is no external beta test for the new features. The press release said "early 2008", but that could mean June 31


Steve
Are you saying that TiVo is no better with completion forecasts than Microsoft?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

June 31? Are you read the dumb calendar?

The update will be released on three days after two days before the fourth friday after the second Tuesday of Maytober.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

TiVo will tell you that the release date is entirely up to DirecTV.

It could be June 32...


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

Any reason to expect this update will fix the reboot issue?


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

No.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

codespy said:


> No.


A man of few words.


----------



## sgallochief (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess Directv updated my tivo. After I called them to say I missed the Daytona 500, they tried a few troubleshooting ideas that did't work. Next thing I know, my wife had them sending a new unit, which I have already installed. Although it's not a Tivo unit, it works.

My question is, can I revive my old R10 and use it as another receiver? I believe the hard drive may be dead, it's almost 3 years old and was constantly running.

If the hard drive can be replaced, can I replace it, or does it need to be sent out? I am a novice computer guy, but probably smart enough to swith an internal component out if necessary!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Sgallochief
The best do it yourself tool is instantcake from www.dvrupgrade.com, You need to buy a PATA hard disk (from anywhere, suggest a Western Digital) such as:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136111
Then use your PC and Instantcake to install the Image, put the drive in your TiVo and you will be up and running in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

sgallochief said:


> I guess Directv updated my tivo. After I called them to say I missed the Daytona 500, they tried a few troubleshooting ideas that did't work. Next thing I know, my wife had them sending a new unit, which I have already installed. Although it's not a Tivo unit, it works.
> 
> My question is, can I revive my old R10 and use it as another receiver? I believe the hard drive may be dead, it's almost 3 years old and was constantly running.
> 
> If the hard drive can be replaced, can I replace it, or does it need to be sent out? I am a novice computer guy, but probably smart enough to swith an internal component out if necessary!


If you aren't very technical purchase a new bigger hard drive from weaknees.com drvupgrade.com or here from tivocommunity.com Hurry because you'll be missing your R10 Directivo soon. good luck


----------



## RARamaker (Dec 1, 2000)

So, when is this update coming? Has there been any word?

Russ


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No word.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

stevel said:


> There is no new information available on this. As best as I can tell, there is no external beta test for the new features. The press release said "early 2008", but that could mean June 31


lol... it appears that all DTivo customers ARE the external beta test after reading all the threads about all the software issues.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

To be honest, that's what has me nervous, and I've expressed that sentiment to folks at TiVo. While the current software (6.3f) is not giving me any issues, I see enough complaints from others. (On the other hand, having a foot in both camps makes me laugh at those who rush to condemn the HR2x because of reported issues.)

The future version with the new features will have a lot of new code, not just targeted bug fixes, and as a commercial software developer, I KNOW from decades of experience that this will destabilize the product. In my professional opinion, releasing such a new version without a real beta test is just asking for trouble. But hey, it's not TiVo's call to make, even though they develop the code.


----------



## ITguy82 (Apr 22, 2008)

What amazes me is that everyone dogs DTV for tivo updates or lack there of when DTV has nothing to do with the DTivo updates, the updates dont even come from DTV they come from tivo via phone line and thats only if your Tivo is making its daily call. That is all done by Tivo and DTV has no control of what happens to them. When look at it DTV does not support Tivos anymore, they may do MINOR troubleshooting on Tivos but if there is anything wrong then they replace it with a new DTV dvr.


----------



## skipw (Feb 9, 2006)

You have that all wrong. DTV has everything to do with the DTivo updates. These are running a DTV version of Tivo. Tivo may write the software but DTV still has to support it. But because it is Tivo branded software, DTV must pay Tivo for any changes, fixes or new features. You will not get a new version of Tivo software unless DTV allows it.

Also, as far as I know, all of the Tivo version boxes are owned by the customer. With DTV's new policy, they now "lease" the box to you. With a leased box, it's running their own DVR software, they can put what ever they want on it, discontinue it and swap it out for a new one. Not to mention add another fee.

Having 2 versions of software to support involves a lot more testing when anything is changed in the data stream. 

If there are conflicts between platforms that start affecting the stock price, you can be sure that DTV will be making plans to end support on all the remaining DTivo boxes. (If they haven't started already )


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

In this case, TiVo is just a contractor to DirecTV. While TiVo writes the software, they do so under the direction of DirecTV and NOTHING gets deployed to customers until DirecTV says so and under their terms. TiVo can't even talk about it to others.


----------



## ITguy82 (Apr 22, 2008)

skipw said:


> You have that all wrong. DTV has everything to do with the DTivo updates. These are running a DTV version of Tivo. Tivo may write the software but DTV still has to support it. But because it is Tivo branded software, DTV must pay Tivo for any changes, fixes or new features. You will not get a new version of Tivo software unless DTV allows it.
> 
> Also, as far as I know, all of the Tivo version boxes are owned by the customer. With DTV's new policy, they now "lease" the box to you. With a leased box, it's running their own DVR software, they can put what ever they want on it, discontinue it and swap it out for a new one. Not to mention add another fee.
> 
> ...


as for the leasing issue your talking about you are incorrect, there are still customers that lease Dtivos from DTV, it depends on when they got the unit. Now as for there being no updates for Dtivos because DTV has control and Tivo does not is incorrect DTV is not going to stop Tivo from putting out an update for a Dtivo, Tivo dosnt feel the need to update a Tivo that they are not benefiting from.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

ITguy82 said:


> Now as for there being no updates for Dtivos because DTV has control and Tivo does not is incorrect DTV is not going to stop Tivo from putting out an update for a Dtivo, Tivo dosnt feel the need to update a Tivo that they are not benefiting from.


Completely incorrect. TiVo can not push any software to the DirecTiVo. DirecTV contracts TiVo for any software updates and fixes and DirecTV validates the new software. Nothing goes to the DirecTiVo without permission from DirecTV.


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

ITguy82 said:


> Now as for there being no updates for Dtivos because DTV has control and Tivo does not is incorrect DTV is not going to stop Tivo from putting out an update for a Dtivo, Tivo dosnt feel the need to update a Tivo that they are not benefiting from.


Can i have some of what this guy is smoking? DirecTV calls all the shots. I emailed with the DirecTV executive who was quoted in the original 7/31 press release.

His response on March 17, 2008 was as follows:

_Our engineers are working with the TiVo engineers to get this update out as soon as they can. We understand that you and others are looking forward to the update. Thank you for your interest and for being a DIRECTV customer. _


----------



## skipw (Feb 9, 2006)

ITguy82 said:


> as for the leasing issue your talking about you are incorrect, there are still customers that lease Dtivos from DTV, it depends on when they got the unit. Now as for there being no updates for Dtivos because DTV has control and Tivo does not is incorrect DTV is not going to stop Tivo from putting out an update for a Dtivo, Tivo dosnt feel the need to update a Tivo that they are not benefiting from.


Pass it around Dude!...  I guess ITguy hasn't been in the IT business very long.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Against my better judgment I email Directv the other day about "New Tivo features in early 2008". The CSR email back that they will be released automatically "Later this year". 

Does this person know what they are talking about or are they just trying to buy some time? Who knows? It could be total BS but at least they responded so I won't be looking for the update any time soon. So I thought I'd share this info with you all.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

snickerrrrs said:


> Against my better judgment I email Directv the other day about "New Tivo features in early 2008". The CSR email back that they will be released automatically "Later this year".


Well to be early 2008 (meaning first half of 2008) they would have to release it in the next month or so. I guess they are going to miss that deadline. Do you think it will be late 2008 or early 2009?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

And the update (if/when it comes) will only be automatic if you have a landline connected to the unit.

I think I'll continue using my version and let someone else be their beta tester.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

It could be 2009 but, I'm guessing that it will come out this year. The update as far as I'm concerned is for my R10. 

Is there an easy way to hack an Hughes sd dvr40? I mean in one or two steps?
I don't want to learn to be a linux expert.


----------



## jsharper (Jan 28, 2002)

It looks like my series 1 dtivo (DSR6000) downloaded 3.5d from the satellite datastream last night:


```
3.5d-01-1-001 tyDb 9068073 05/15/08 02:33 684
```
I still haven't installed 3.5c ... I wonder what 3.5d has in it? I thought they only mentioned the series 2 units getting updates in the press release that started this thread.


----------



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

ITguy82 said:


> ...the updates dont even come from DTV they come from tivo via phone line and thats only if your Tivo is making its daily call. ...


I don't think this is correct. I was pretty sure that all DTivos got their software from the satellite feed and the phone call simply used as the trigger to actually switch to it. Am I wrong?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

DirecTivos will download the update from the sat, during a nightly download. A phone call triggers the update.

Updates do not always come down the sat, though. Normally, they will come down the sat for a period of time when there is an update rollout. After a period of time, they stop sending it via the sat. Any unit that misses that update (i.e. unplugged in a closet somewhere for many months), will have to download the update over the phone. You can tell the difference, as it's the only time a DirecTivo makes a 90 minute phone call.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

jsharper said:


> I wonder what 3.5d has in it?


Probably PPV expiration.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

CrashHD said:


> Updates do not always come down the sat, though. Normally, they will come down the sat for a period of time when there is an update rollout. After a period of time, they stop sending it via the sat. Any unit that misses that update (i.e. unplugged in a closet somewhere for many months), will have to download the update over the phone. You can tell the difference, as it's the only time a DirecTivo makes a 90 minute phone call.


Also, if it is ever unable to obtain an update via satellite for whatever reason while the update is still available via satellite (e.g. bad signal, tuners unavailable because of scheduled recordings, etc.), it will eventually try to download the update via phone line instead as a fall back.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

sbourgeo said:


> Probably PPV expiration.


No, clearly the Series 1 DTiVos are the only stable ones left in their DVR lineup. They needed to fix that.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

snickerrrrs said:


> It could be 2009 but, I'm guessing that it will come out this year. The update as far as I'm concerned is for my R10.
> 
> Is there an easy way to hack an Hughes sd dvr40? I mean in one or two steps?
> I don't want to learn to be a linux expert.


I opened my big mouth and BOOM! 6.4a started showing up yesterday. The same thing happens when I wash my truck...RAIN! LOL


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

snickerrrrs said:


> I opened my big mouth and BOOM! 6.4a started showing up yesterday. The same thing happens when I wash my truck...RAIN! LOL


Open your yap about HMO and MRV, maybe we'll get that!! LOL


----------



## Boxerbluedog (Aug 30, 2002)

I thought all new equipment was needed for the Mpeg 4 signals. Why would DirecTV come out with new software is the boxes are going away. 
Also where can I find an up to date listing on what new equipment is offered by Directv. I am interested in the DVR boxes with the most recording space and don't see it on their site.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

New hardware *IS* required for MPEG4. This software updates the TiVo with some features not related to MPEG4. For the time being, only HD will be MPEG4. existing SD will stay as it is, and will be receivable on current SD equipment, including DirecTV TiVos, so it makes decent sence to send upgrade some features on SD only DVRs.

AFAIK, for rew equipment, it boils down to 4 units, SD receiver, SD-DVR, HD receiver, and HD-DVR, the latter additionally with the optional ATSC tuner.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

snickerrrrs said:


> I opened my big mouth and BOOM! 6.4a started showing up yesterday. The same thing happens when I wash my truck...RAIN! LOL


I was going to say that "later this year" could mean anything from one minute from now to Dec 31 2008, but from this it sounds like it will be closer to the former.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Actually there appears to be only one user with 6.4a, so maybe they're not doing a full roll out.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

snickerrrrs said:


> Actually there appears to be only one user with 6.4a, so maybe they're not doing a full roll out.


Rumours are that 6.4a should start rolling out next week. I haven't been able to substantiate that, though.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, I heard the same rumor May 28th...Thanks


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Just to clarify...the only person who has 6.4a used a hack to install the new software which had been downloaded to their machine....no one has claimed to have been updated by DTV at this point...those that are "seeing" 6.4a are looking at the file system on their DTiVo.

Still, this is good news obviously...seems like the promised upgrade should be here soon...


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

grecorj said:


> Just to clarify...the only person who has 6.4a used a hack to install the new software which had been downloaded to their machine....no one has claimed to have been updated by DTV at this point...those that are "seeing" 6.4a are looking at the file system on their DTiVo.
> 
> Still, this is good news obviously...seems like the promised upgrade should be here soon...


I totally missed that in the initial posts...Thanks..


----------



## stefanis (Dec 3, 2007)

Also to be clear, the 6.4a update was downloaded to his DTivo by DirecTV. So even though he made use of a hack to activate it, he didn't do anything special to actually receive the update from the sats.

I expect that DirecTV is downloading it to everyone over the next few weeks and then one night, WAM! the sleepers awaken!


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Has anyone allowed the 3.5d-01-1-001 to activate yet? If so, what does it actually have in it? It appears the changes to tivoapp are quite small based on an analysis in the _other_ forum.


----------



## mbergen (Oct 18, 2002)

I wondered if anyone with a non HD Directv DVR has gotten the feature of remote scheduling? I got the update last night, but that's not listed for me. My brother has it in his HD DirecTivo receiver, but not the non HD. We thought maybe it meant it would not be available in the regular series two Directivos.

Meg


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

mbergen said:


> I wondered if anyone with a non HD Directv DVR has gotten the feature of remote scheduling? I got the update last night, but that's not listed for me. My brother has it in his HD DirecTivo receiver, but not the non HD. We thought maybe it meant it would not be available in the regular series two Directivos.
> 
> Meg


the capability is in the latest update - just waiting on D* to activate it on the website.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

mbergen said:


> I wondered if anyone with a non HD Directv DVR has gotten the feature of remote scheduling? I got the update last night, but that's not listed for me. My brother has it in his HD DirecTivo receiver, but not the non HD. We thought maybe it meant it would not be available in the regular series two Directivos.
> 
> Meg


My DirecTV contacts tell that Remote Scheduling is coming to the SD DirecTivos "very soon". I'll pass along more specific information as it becomes available.


----------



## biker (Jan 8, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> My DirecTV contacts tell that Remote Scheduling is coming to the SD DirecTivos "very soon". I'll pass along more specific information as it becomes available.


Thanks!


----------



## crkeehn (Mar 1, 2005)

It is here. I was taking a look at system info on my Samsung 4080 and noticed under the last contact it said "Pending Reboot" As I wasn't aware that DTV was rolling out new software it was a big surprise. I let the unit go through the process and now have 6.4.

I do have the Deleted Shows folder and the overlap protection. I haven't looked at the Directv site yet to investigate remote scheduling.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> My DirecTV contacts tell that Remote Scheduling is coming to the SD DirecTivos "very soon". I'll pass along more specific information as it becomes available.


Do your contacts have any information on what's different in 3.5d?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ronsch said:


> Do your contacts have any information on what's different in 3.5d?


I wasn't aware of 3.5d. Is this for Series 1 DirecTivos?


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

My guess... 3.5d includes the new 24hr PPV rules, and pretty much nothing else. Tivo, Inc. hasn't been developing code for the S1's for a long time now.


----------



## Athenian (Jan 14, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> My DirecTV contacts tell that Remote Scheduling is coming to the SD DirecTivos "very soon".


It seems to be here now. I can go to the DirecTV site and set up recording for any of my receivers.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Athenian said:


> It seems to be here now. I can go to the DirecTV site and set up recording for any of my receivers.


Yes.


----------



## johnfl (Jan 25, 2005)

Cool...Remote record to any device, plus, an undelete folder...Thanks DirecTV

MRV soon???

ETA, On my R-10's


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

On your R10? Never. No network functionality.


----------

